# 1950 Magic Chef Oven---How do I get the oven to light?



## fuma (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm the proud new owner of a 1950 Magic Chef four burner oven that has a separate broiler and oven.  We have hooked it up to our gas link and found that all the burners and the broiler have ignition when we light them with a match. When we try to do so with the oven, no go. We have the temperature dial turned all the way up and oven dial turned on, too, but the light flame just flickers and the oven doesn't ignite.  Any leads would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome Fuma:
The flickering flame indicates there is too much gas from the burner and is blowing the flame. It may take a little longer to get it to light, or you might try turning the temperature down so it doesn't try to go wide open.
After a failed attempt you should wait at least 5 minutes before trying again; EXCEPT, if it is an LPGas stove. In that case you should open windows or doors and use an electric fan to circulate the air and get rid of the gas. LPGas is heavier than air and will pool in a quiet place to blow up later.
Glenn


----------



## fuma (Apr 5, 2009)

Glenn,
Have tried your suggestion, but the oven still did not ignite. We do not have LPGas. We have natural gas. Thanks for the tip for caution.  Is there a way to figure out if the pipe leading to the stove has a blockage.  This model does not have a pilot light. It's a match lit stove.  Many thanks. Lee (Fuma)


----------



## applianceman (Apr 5, 2009)

Make sure the holes in the burner arent blocked, clean them out with a large needle or tooth pick.


----------



## fuma (Apr 6, 2009)

Applianceman,
We just borrowed a snake so we can check on blockages.  We wish we had a schematic to see how the oven dial connects up to its valve.  We think it's either a blockage or the valve is not opening correctly.  Does anyone know if we have to worry about safety issues with the fact that this is a match lit stove...e.g. are there code issues?  Do we have to get someone to refit it with a pilot?  Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like you need to convert your orfices from LP to Natural.
This stove is before my time so I'm just taking an educated guess here but, that was the first thing to come to mind.  I bet it's a very nice conversation piece.  Also, I would assume no code issues and think that it would be grandfathered.


----------



## johninva (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a welbilt from the 50's,  my oven burner had an uneven burn pattern.  There was a manual flap that could be adjusted to have a smaller or wider opening for letting air through.  adjusting the opening size did the trick.  Do some looking around down there for the flap.  Should be pretty easy to dissemble.  Cleaning the holes in the burner couldn't hurt either


----------

